# In-tank meter/test/monitor



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

I learned here that test strip that you dip in the water is not reliable and that it is better to use the liquid test kit.

Do the following work?
Seachem Alert Combo Pack - Test Kits - Water Conditioners - PetSmart
Live Meter Master Fresh Water Test Kit - Water Conditioners - Fish - PetSmart

TIA!


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

interesting, Ive never used it but would like to know the answer to that too


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Believe they are both based on test strip technology. It is still best to do the liquid test.


----------

